
Is Facebook/Instagram CDN Down? - human
I am located in Montreal and I am getting error 503.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.issitedownrightnow.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;cdninstagram.com
======
jhalstead
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060)

